# How many of you use SKINS?



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

At first i was shakey about getting a skin. Was quite content with it in my medgeGo cover. I realized that i like reading it without a cover and use the cover for just carrying it. The white is kind of dull and found gelaskins, they had some appealing skins but went crazy when i saw you can make your own. Im a big history fan and decided to make a mayan skin. It finally arrived in the mail, i have a diff thread in the accessory board. So my question is do you prefer using a skin instead of it plain,could you ever go back? 
Btw if anyone is interested heres the link to the skin i made: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17733.0.html



front:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I could not go without a skin.  And yours is beautiful.  
deb


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

wow that is awesome it looks 3d


----------



## Lyndyb (Jan 4, 2010)

I use a decalgirl skin - Pink Tranquility.  I wanted to protect the Kindle from gettin grubby from handling.  

I think your design is beautiful!


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I haven't used a skin on my kindle yet.  But I might eventually.  I like the pics I've seen with a kindle in a skin, however, I tend to be a bid OCD when it comes to putting skins and protectors on my electronics and one little flaw will drive me nuts, lol.  Plus, currently, I'm using a JAVOedge cover, so I wouldn't really be able to see much of the skin anyway.  But if I ever manage to convince myself to get the oberon cover I've been drooling over, i'll probaby go ahead and try a skin (I actually have already decided what skin I would get--dragon fan....to go with the sky dragon oberon cover in red).


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I love skins


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Your skin is beautiful!  Currently, I have a peacock feather skin on my Kindle.  I have a few in reserve as well (Monet waterlilies, Philadelphia Eagles, DNA strands).  I love the skins!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I don't have one yet. I want the *perfect* one and haven't found an image I was in love with yet.


----------



## Lyndyb (Jan 4, 2010)

Lovesangelrn, don't be nervous about getting the skin on your Kindle.  It was FAR easier to apply the skin than I ever imagined.  I'm pretty fussy and I knew if I had one crease or bubble, I'd be totally dissatisfied.  I was encouraged by the kindness of a few people on the Amazon Kindle Community Board (before I found this one and knew such abundance of discussion about accessories   - and I braved it and was amazed how little difficulty I had.  

If you start putting it on and decide it's not going on just how you thought or there's more on one side than the other, you just pull it up and start over.  I thought the front with all the buttons was going to be the toughest, but BECAUSE of the holes for all the buttons, it just about put itself on!!  I love how pretty "Bets" looks with her skin on - and I have a feeling I'll be buying more in the future if I get tired of this one ... there are so many gorgeous ones to pick from!


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm with Lyndyb.  The skin was SOOO easy to put on.  It actually did just fall on after I got the first corner on.  When I did the back skin I did have to take it off and reposition.  No problem!  It "re-stuck" perfectly.  I love my Reaching Out skin from Decal girl.  It looks exactly like it did on the web page which is a big plus.

Go ahead.....buy one skin....you'll be hooked


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

I had a DecalGirl skin. After about 3 weeks I took it off the front. It was distracting to me while reading. I've kept it on the back though.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've got skins on all of my Kindles, love 'em!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Belkin case for the Kindle, and just ordered a Decalgirl skin. I like the cover I have (it zips completely closed and is padded, and I prefer reading the Kindle with it out of the cover, so I thought a skin would jazz it up a little. I hard a really hard time finding one I liked. I thought darker ones would distract me, or if it was too busy on the front it would do the same.

So I got one that's busy on the front...but I like the design. Usually I'm not a big fan of purple, but I like this one, and I like that the background is white.

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/21194


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I did the same thing. I saw they had some nice skins but none really spoke to me. Also being into history I made my own skin and am really happy with it. I'm trying to do something Greek/Roman with my DX but just haven't decided on anything yet. I really love yours, like someone already said it really does look three dimensional and adds a lot of depth. At first I thought it was a sculpted cover of some sort until I saw the speaker vents. Very nice! Here's the one I made for mine...


----------



## Lyndyb (Jan 4, 2010)

Scheherazade, I love the combination of your cover and the skin.  Is your cover one of the Oberon (sp) that I've been reading about?  It's positively gorgeous - I've always been a sucker for sun designs and the "button" or catch is just beautiful!  The look you've achieved is very personal and unique! 

Like Robjond, I had to reposition the back, but mainly because I was being persnickety.  With the back one big piece, there weren't any buttons to serve as a guideline.  Even so, it was no problem and I could fuss until I was satisfied.


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't even have my K2 yet but I think I will get a skin.  I took my ipod to show my friend, and I was surprised at how dirty
it looked when I pulled it out to show her.  Hadn't noticed it before!  So I suppose the Kindle will get fingerprinty, etc.

How do the skins come, in 2 pieces, front and back?


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

That mayan skin in the first post is kick ass.  Very nice job.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I did the same thing. I saw they had some nice skins but none really spoke to me. Also being into history I made my own skin and am really happy with it. I'm trying to do something Greek/Roman with my DX but just haven't decided on anything yet. I really love yours, like someone already said it really does look three dimensional and adds a lot of depth. At first I thought it was a sculpted cover of some sort until I saw the speaker vents. Very nice! Here's the one I made for mine...


I love how the skin goes with the image


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Scheherazade, your skin is amazing, looks perfect.


----------



## Lyndyb (Jan 4, 2010)

Lionspaw said:


> I don't even have my K2 yet but I think I will get a skin. I took my ipod to show my friend, and I was surprised at how dirty
> it looked when I pulled it out to show her. Hadn't noticed it before! So I suppose the Kindle will get fingerprinty, etc.
> 
> How do the skins come, in 2 pieces, front and back?


I have a decalgirl, purchased through Amazon.com, though their site has tons more http://www.decalgirl.com - and they do come in two pieces. I wanted a skin and put it on before I did much handling because of the very thing you notice don your Ipod - no matter how much we cherish and try to take care, our hands aren't always completely clean and stuff gets grubby pretty easily. With the light color of the Kindle, I was afraid it would look gross quickly.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ulysses, what a cool skin!  It's just as easy to take the skin off if you don't like it.  I love having one and like to change it from time to time.  

Scheherazade, one word:  Stunning

Lovesangelrn, go for the red dragon Oberon; you know you want to   I'm drooling over getting a second Oberon cover, the peacock in sky blue.  (Does this make me an enabler?)


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll be the lone dissenter, I guess. While the skins are pretty, I can't imagine using one. One of the things I love most about my K2 is that the white makes the device 'disappear' while I'm reading. Bright flashy colors/images would be distracting to me. The only skin I could imagine using would match the flat grey of the screen - then the device would REALLY disappear! 

That's just my personal preference, of course. Ya'll keep having fun with your skins!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

we skin dissenters here.  

actually i was really hoping amazon would offer a choice of a darker front on future kindles. i would like a dark matte grey or black front for practical reasons.  i use custom skins just for fun but keep the kindle in a custom trendy digital book sleeve case which covers most of the front in matte black which makes the kindle easy to read in any lighting plus keeps it safe.


----------



## ddavino (Nov 5, 2009)

i really like the skin I bought from Gelaskins.  I first went Decalgirl and after viewing literally hundreds of skins I wouldn't put on anything, I decided to try to order a skin of one of my own photos.  I could not find a way to do that.  I went to Gelaskins and took a photo from Paris and had a skin made in about two minutes.  It arrived a few days later and was as easy as pie to affix.  No problems.  I will take a photo of the skin on the device when I get home and post it.  I put the skin on just for the fun of looking at the photo every now and then.  Yes, I suppose it is utilitarian in that it does keep whatever is under it from getting scratched or dirty, but it really is more of a cosmetic statement than anything else.  Another good way to spend money to dress up the Kindle, sort of like putting a fancy sweater on your minature poodle


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> we skin dissenters here.
> 
> actually i was really hoping amazon would offer a choice of a darker front on future kindles. i would like a dark matte grey or black front for practical reasons. i use custom skins just for fun but keep the kindle in a custom trendy digital book sleeve case which covers most of the front in matte black which makes the kindle easy to read in any lighting plus keeps it safe.


Well, you just earned yourself an enabler badge. Now that decalgirl is doing the custom skins, I read your post & the light bulb went on over my head. I went there, did the "search by design" narrowed it down to gray & solid colors, and voila! http://www.decalgirl.com/designs.view/0/1/40/0/13/14/0/0

Just ordered a custom skin, matte finish, in the "brushed" design. It's for my K1, which I'm actually trying to sell - figured now it'll probably sell for sure (because life's funny that way ) and I can probably sell the skin on here (or on the Kindle) OR I'll have a nicely skinned K1 to read for awhile longer. Either way is fine - I don't NEED a K2, just suffering from a bit of K2-envy since everyone in my family got one for Christmas but me. Will post a pic when I get it.

By the way, the skinned K1 in my profile pic is now in the hands of a friend's mother, who was envying my friend's K2. I did find that I preferred the less-busy skins. Kept the Oberon cover, though!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Decalgirl with custom skins is a big draw for many.  good marketing ploy.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Customization of you personal stuff is a hugh market, whether it si Kindle or something else


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Not many understand it yet though.  and its expensive to maintain.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

25 DOLLARS?!?!?! I just checked Meemo's link for the slate grey matte finish skin and just about choked when I saw it was $25! I'm such a cheapskate, I suspect I'll just live with the white. HA!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

svsilentsun said:


> 25 DOLLARS?!?!?! I just checked Meemo's link for the slate grey matte finish skin and just about choked when I saw it was $25! I'm such a cheapskate, I suspect I'll just live with the white. HA!


It wasn't quite that bad - came out to $21.19 including shipping. More than a standard skin with the glossy finish, but cheaper than buying a K2!

Okay, it wasn't either/or, but that's my rationalization and I'm sticking to it!!!


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

The back is great also because it gives you a somewhat better grip on it, skin on the front for some reason distracts me.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have had 2 skins, both of which I loved (decal girl) but then I went naked, and I love it!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Lyndyb said:


> Scheherazade, I love the combination of your cover and the skin. Is your cover one of the Oberon (sp) that I've been reading about? It's positively gorgeous - I've always been a sucker for sun designs and the "button" or catch is just beautiful! The look you've achieved is very personal and unique!


Yup! That's an Oberon, but unfortunately the buttons are different now, at least on the Kindle versions. What I have there is actually a 6x9 journal that I slip my Amazon clip cover into like a book. I am pretty sure those still have the original button closures but I could be mistaken. These also have the leather cord which I prefer to the bungee that the Kindle covers use. I have a Kindle designed cover from them for my DX and still think I prefer my journal, but the selection on DX sized journals is kind of small.

As for the disappearing with the white dissenters among us... I was one of those too. Amazingly it still disappears and you saw how busy my skin is. I never ever have my eyes drawn away from the book unless it's really horrid and I'm not into it anyway. It just makes it a lot more beautiful to look at when you first open the cover and impressive when you show it to people. Otherwise it's like it's not even there... for me at least. I think I'd be more distracted by the wear I'd end up leaving on the white surface of the buttons... now I -have- to get my DX skinned just to avoid that!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Definitely one of my favs.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Just ordered a custom skin, matte finish, in the "brushed" design. It's for my K1, which I'm actually trying to sell - figured now it'll probably sell for sure (because life's funny that way ) and I can probably sell the skin on here (or on the Kindle) OR I'll have a nicely skinned K1 to read for awhile longer.


So....I sold the K1 the same day I got the skin in the mail! So it's still in the packaging. But I just noticed that decalgirl now has the "Brushed" skin for the K1 on their website. I do like it, will probably order it for the K2 that I've got coming, just want to really look at the color of the skin next to the color of the screen, make sure it looks right. In the meantime, here's the link to the decalgirl pic (it isn't on the list for picture links yet). And if anyone's interested mine's for sale in the Buy Sell message section ....


----------

